
The Nimble Type Inferencer for Common Lisp-84 (1990) - Tomte
http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/TInference.html
======
jaccarmac
Site seems to have been hugged to death, archive's on Google
([http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:SE9owVn...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:SE9owVnRtwUJ:www.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/TInference.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us))
and the Internet Archive
([https://web.archive.org/web/20160305114922/http://www.pipeli...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160305114922/http://www.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/TInference.html)).

